# I'm out of control...



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Well I had to make a stop at Petco to get some filter cartridges and low and behold they had new bettas. Betta of every kind and color. HM, DT, DTHM, DTe, DTPK, HMPK, CT, and of course VT. Some of the PK were dragons. I couldn't believe the selection, I'm sure I was drooling. Then I saw him....a beautiful yellow butterfly HM. He was calling to me. I think he even winked at me, lol. I couldn't help myself so I have a new betta... I think I'm going to call him Gideon. 

Here is a quick photo I snapped of him in his cup....


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow beautiful colour! Your petco seems like it takes good care of its bettas!


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Beautiful betta!:-D


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

How pretty! I don't even look at the bettas anymore LOL!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is a better photo. I put his cup on on Dharma's tank for a second and he was trying to look at Dharma through the bottom or his cup. The led light was backlighting him.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Such a nice yellow


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank god I do not live anywhere close to a petco/petsmart, I wouldn't be able to control myself either. What a beautiful addition to your betta family, congrats!


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm so jealous! We don't have petcos here...I only see VTs and CTs..

He's beautiful.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

My petco is a mile from we. I made it a week not going there after I got the Black HM, but I know I am going to stop there tomorrow to look around at the new stock....I should leave my wallet in my car.....


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Argh, he's stunning! Congrats, what a rare and beautiful find! I mean, yellow BFHM's are hard to find ANYWHERE, let alone Petco!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Why... oh why did you post this?? Now I want to rush over to Petco and see if I can find one of those! He's gorgeous!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm changing his name to Butters! Cuz he is the color of butter and he is a butterfly. I also love that south park character.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

PitGurl said:


> I'm changing his name to Butters! Cuz he is the color of butter and he is a butterfly. I also love that south park character.


lol! Thats my oranda goldfishes name too XD


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

I like the name Butters, hehe!

I would have snatched him up too if I saw him at petco.
I really wish petsmart would start carrying more variety of bettas.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Love the name and oh my gosh, that fish is gorgeous!


----------

